# Biken am Edersee..



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

Hi 
Leute.... wie siehts denn eigentlich aus mit ,,Biken am Edersee,,
komme ausm Taunus...und habe evtl mal vor ne Woche an den Edersee zu fahren um dort zu biken... lohnt sich das.. gibts da schöne trails..
ich brauch info's   
danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (25. Mai 2008)

klar lohnt sich das, vorallem wenn du den urwaldsteig entlang fährst... www.urwaldsteig-edersee.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KellerwaldBiker (27. Mai 2008)

Wo wir grade dabei sind, wäre das nicht mal wieder eine Gelegenheit um dort gemeinsam zu fahren?? wir haben das ja letztes Jahr schonmal ganz gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Stanislaw (27. Mai 2008)

KellerwaldBiker schrieb:


> Wo wir grade dabei sind, wäre das nicht mal wieder eine Gelegenheit um dort gemeinsam zu fahren?? wir haben das ja letztes Jahr schonmal ganz gut hinbekommen.



können wir gerne wieder machen. war ja ne sehr nett tour


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei, sollte dann nur irgend wann im Juni sein das ich zum 1.7 zum Bund muss.


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (27. Mai 2008)

würd mich gern euch anschließen, wenn das ok ist...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2008)

wie muss man den den urwaldsteig fahren um möglichst viele schöne abfahrten zu haben...im uhrzeigersinn oder gegen den uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (28. Mai 2008)

ui, das weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau, bin den erst einmal gefahren, aber auf der hp gibts auch ein höhenprofil...


----------



## Stanislaw (28. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie muss man den den urwaldsteig fahren um möglichst viele schöne abfahrten zu haben...im uhrzeigersinn oder gegen den uhrzeigersinn?



dass kann man nicht so sagen. fahr mit uns "locals  " dann zeigen wir die beste reihenfolge der trails. wenn du den urwaldsteig stur nur in eine richtung fährst, dann verpasst du ein paar richtig geile abfahrten, bzw. die coolen abfahrten werden richtig fiese uphills. das kann man ganz gut umgehen wenn man die edersee randstraße oder andere radwege mit einbaut.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2008)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> dass kann man nicht so sagen. fahr mit uns "locals  " dann zeigen wir die beste reihenfolge der trails. wenn du den urwaldsteig stur nur in eine richtung fährst, dann verpasst du ein paar richtig geile abfahrten, bzw. die coolen abfahrten werden richtig fiese uphills. das kann man ganz gut umgehen wenn man die edersee randstraße oder andere radwege mit einbaut.



das klingt doch gut 
also wie gesagt
ich weiß noch net genau wann wir hoch kommen.... wird bei uns dann wahrscheinlich eher ne spontanaktion


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (4. Juni 2008)

wie siehts denn nun aus? gibt das noch was mit uns?
wie siehts nächsten samstag aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

